# Another 10 gallon Arboreal finished up



## Roblicious (Jan 2, 2013)

This is housing a 4 inch P. Irminia, I didnt want to keep doing a rehouse and figured this should be fine.

Used same method and materials as with my P Fasciata's 10 gallon. Real Pothos and pieces of bark found outside.

Pics taken with my 'amazing' camera phone.
































Let me know what you guys think. 

I am making a 2.5 gallon arboreal as well, not sure what I am going to put in there, I dont feel like rehousing so whatever goes in there is staying in there for good. Ill take some suggestions on that too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## poisoned (Jan 2, 2013)

I think T. elenae would enjoy 2.5 gallon a lot.


----------



## Roblicious (Jan 3, 2013)

ill keep that in mind, i heard a avic minatrix was the smallest avic out there? Or smallest arboreal...?

I am thinking of a arboreal in the 2.5 since i put terrestrials in container store boxes


----------



## Katerina (Jan 3, 2013)

I think this is a very nice enclosure. I really love the round cork! Your T look like it's loving it! Looking at these photos, I can't wait to have my first adult T ...


----------



## Roblicious (Jan 3, 2013)

thanks, buts its not cork its just some bark i found outside near the beach 

she hasnt even used it yet shes actually making a small web in the top corner :-/ 

my OBT hasnt used her hide either

my P fasciata uses hers in the other enclosure i made and put up here.


----------



## shebeen (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice enclosure.  I like this style of conversion but I find the vents in the middle of the door to be distracting.  Have you tried placing them at the top of the door?  Or perhaps using smaller diameter vents along the top and bottom?  I just think that prime viewing real estate shouldn't be encumbered with vents if it can be avoided.


----------



## Roblicious (Jan 4, 2013)

shebeen said:


> Nice enclosure.  I like this style of conversion but I find the vents in the middle of the door to be distracting.  Have you tried placing them at the top of the door?  Or perhaps using smaller diameter vents along the top and bottom?  I just think that prime viewing real estate shouldn't be encumbered with vents if it can be avoided.


Thanks

Vents always look good 

I was trying this particular style cause it was recommended its supposed to look 'cleaner' then just doing naked screen which I have done before.

If you look at my other 10gallon with a P fasciata I dont use the seals and its just straight screen. I might not use the toilet bowl rings anymore and you are correct they do 'block' a bit. might use them for a terresterial setup though.

They have have other vents from Tarantulacages.com but I dont feel like paying 15 for shipping for a handful of them. Those are the vents that you see on most cages and I have them too on my Avic 5 gallon.

It might be a thing of taste/patience, some people rather drill several 3/4 inch holes where as some would rather just drill 1 large hole and put a screen over it. You would have to drill several holes to equal the amount of airflow you get from 1-2 screened holes though.

I have done both and I like the screen more over all of them.


----------



## shebeen (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Roblicious (Jan 7, 2013)

now i guess another question is could I use this exact setup for a H mac?

Im getting a bunch really soon and I was going to keep maybe a male and female pair.


----------



## MarkmD (Jan 7, 2013)

I like your enclosure very cool.


----------

